# Tree Removal Video in AUSTRALIA!!



## AceTreeMaster (Dec 16, 2009)

Some extreme cutting and rigging in Australia !

*It is our BEST video yet !!!*! opcorn:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otBWvKM4RKg



ACE


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 16, 2009)

My original thought was that it was overly dramatic but I gotta admit, man, that's pretty cool...


----------



## sprung22 (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL your video's are getting so well made your going to have the need to start hiring cinematographer's,sound engineer's and makeup.But seriously great video's they are fun to watch and learn from.My favorite I believe was labeled Tahune


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 16, 2009)

That was a great video!! What song was that?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 16, 2009)

Very intense, stuff flying everywhere, I like it.


----------



## Treetom (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeeeha! That was a fun video.


----------



## lumberjack333 (Dec 17, 2009)

f***** cool.


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 17, 2009)

Another winner Ace.

Your tree work has always been top shelf but the editing and sound mixing on this video is now just as good. 

Did you cut this yourself or have some professional help?

What editing software was used?

How do you rate your videos compared to your other business promotion tools? That is, do you get more work from the videos and website or more from print advertising??


----------



## treemandan (Dec 17, 2009)

Ace, I am going to tell you the same thing evrybody tells me: you are crazy... and well organized.


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Dec 17, 2009)

I really enjoyed the Video, the close ups of the lines and the sounds are fantastic. 
I just have to ask what was that shotgun like blast at 2:58 snapped line? 
I see the guy puts his hand up after the sound as if he didn't expect it.
defiantly subscribing to your You tube channel.


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a very high end sound system on my PC/ entertainment system and the sounds really make the video, it sound's like the damn log is dropping on my house LOL.


----------



## got6ponies (Dec 17, 2009)

AceTreeMaster said:


> Some extreme cutting and rigging in Australia !
> 
> *It is our BEST video yet !!!*! opcorn:
> ACE



:agree2::agree2::agree2::agree2::agree2::agree2:\
good stuff


----------



## Reg (Dec 17, 2009)

The best tree vid on the net Ace


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 17, 2009)

a few shots in the make a tempting argument for a new addition to my little website.

Im sure them two are getting lonely on there by now.

Big Balled Tree Climbers


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 18, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> a few shots in the make a tempting argument for a new addition to my little website.
> 
> Im sure them two are getting lonely on there by now.
> 
> Big Balled Tree Climbers



Hell yes. I nominate Ace for the video where he rappels inside a hollow burned out tree. That was sphincter shrinking stuff!

Check out this link, but only if you have a strong heart. http://www.youtube.com/user/acetreemaster#p/a/u/1/4tTs4MA0uXM


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 18, 2009)

I nominate those guys for most bad :censored:ed tree crew in the world.


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 18, 2009)

Well of course you do. They're Aussies!


----------



## EdenT (Dec 18, 2009)

Cracking video Ace, showed this one to my kids who are difficult to impress. They watched it about 5 times in a row and then started calling their friends to watch it to. I love the disclaimer at the start. Heck I'm qualified but I don't think I would be game to try this at home - that and the lack of 300' eucs in my backyard might slow me down.


----------



## AceTreeMaster (Dec 20, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Another winner Ace.
> 
> Your tree work has always been top shelf but the editing and sound mixing on this video is now just as good.
> 
> ...




Everything was done by ourselfs on a Mac laptop. My younger brother is right into computers.

The project started about 3 months ago on and off.

Most of our work is from our website and word of month. We found that printing material etc was a waste of time and money.

With Youtube, We wanted to promote the tree industry as a professional trade so people are aware of the type of skill level is required, not just going to the shop and buying a chainsaw.

ACE


----------



## AceTreeMaster (Dec 20, 2009)

EdenT said:


> Cracking video Ace, showed this one to my kids who are difficult to impress. They watched it about 5 times in a row and then started calling their friends to watch it to. I love the disclaimer at the start. Heck I'm qualified but I don't think I would be game to try this at home - that and the lack of 300' eucs in my backyard might slow me down.



Now thats a fair comment ! Its great to see that the younger generation are interested in our stuff.

ACE


----------



## oldirty (Dec 20, 2009)

who ever that ace is, i want to buy one! great vid ,man. thanks for sharing.


----------



## oldirty (Dec 20, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> Hell yes. I nominate Ace for the video where he rappels inside a hollow burned out tree. That was sphincter shrinking stuff!
> 
> Check out this link, but only if you have a strong heart. http://www.youtube.com/user/acetreemaster#p/a/u/1/4tTs4MA0uXM



sick link indeed.


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 21, 2009)

AceTreeMaster said:


> Everything was done by ourselfs on a Mac laptop. My younger brother is right into computers.
> 
> The project started about 3 months ago on and off.
> 
> ...



Wow. Now I have another reason to be jealous. I thought for sure you had a professional edit that video. It simply looked to good for home made. Sigh. First climbing envy, then felling envy and now editing envy. I am gonna be green for the rest of my life.


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 21, 2009)

*Its official*

ACE was nominated and accepted... Addition has been made

Big Balled Tree Climbers


----------



## outofmytree (Dec 21, 2009)

A worthy addition.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 29, 2009)

Definitely one of the best commercials I've ever seen. Only some comical commercials that I've seen seem any better, and that's no sincere advertisement.

It's a 9 not a 10. I think the biggest flaw in the commercials that I see being made by people on this sight is that they allow it to get too repititious. 

This video is the empitmy of it up to about 2.5 minutes. Then it gets repetious like the producer was groping to entertain audiences by reacher for redundancy. 

I figure that kind of thing is like this. You want to spin the customer (more than us, eh?) for just a few minutes, and then end the video. Now there heads are spinning, they're excited, get them back to the rest of the website or on the phone with you before that charge wears out. As the last minute of the same stuff rolls and the music becomes mild, the charge just fades out. 

Above all though that is a $1,000 commercial.


----------



## AceTreeMaster (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks,
Yes it's a little bit different them the rest of the tree video's on youtube.

ACE


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Jan 14, 2010)

ROOTSXROCKS said:


> I really enjoyed the Video, the close ups of the lines and the sounds are fantastic.
> I just have to ask what was that shotgun like blast at 2:58 snapped line?
> I see the guy puts his hand up after the sound as if he didn't expect it.
> defiantly subscribing to your You tube channel.



Hey Im guess you missed this, so what was that loud snap


----------



## AceTreeMaster (Mar 19, 2010)

ROOTSXROCKS said:


> Hey Im guess you missed this, so what was that loud snap



G'day all
Been busy working and filming some more good stuff for the next video.

ROOTSXROCKS, that snapping sound was 18m rope, the crew was trying to pull a split head off to hang in the rigging system. 

Cheers
ACE


----------



## AceTreeMaster (Jun 8, 2010)

G'day.


Just a small video on our aerial platforms :camera:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcplz0WWf5Q

cheers

ACE


----------



## squad143 (Jun 9, 2010)

Liked the video Ace, great editing. I find editing takes longer than getting the tree down.

I especially liked the shot where the camera was attached to the limb being lowered down. May try it myself one day.

Great work.


----------

